

zerigo.com spend annual prepay in 2 weeks, demand customers pay again. - denishennessy

4 days ago, I paid $39 for annual DNS hosting by 8x8.com (zerigo.com). Now, they&#x27;ve hiked their rates 19X to $756 and say that my balance is &#x27;upgraded&#x27; to cover the next 2 weeks. Is this legal?
======
lingben
I am an ex-zerigo client. Now happily with DNSmadeeasy.com arguably _the_ best
value for money provider out there right now. Their speeds are unparalleled.
Their customer support top notch and fast. And the prices are actually much
cheaper than zerigo!

check out their speed comparison's here: [http://www.solvedns.com/dns-
comparison/](http://www.solvedns.com/dns-comparison/)

If I were you, I'd do a credit card chargeback and move on.

